# Looking for a good lyricist!



## kimuyukix (Dec 2, 2020)

Hello! I'm Haru. I'm looking for a good lyricist to assist me in creating lyrics for my SoundCloud tracks.  Are you a good lyricist? I'm looking for you!

Let's make some *magic*!


----------



## Barafu_PineBerry (Mar 10, 2021)

I think your songs are fine just the way they are. Who needs lyrics when you can add visuals to it. Ever think about making music videos out of your songs?
I'm sure if you somehow befriend some other furries, you will be able to get the opportunity to make music videos with them.


----------



## Vermilion (Jun 23, 2021)

What kind of lyrics are  you looking for?


----------

